# Capricorn Connections



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or used them? Here's their address: 
Unit 6, Springfield Mills,Spa St,
Ossett,
West Yorkshire
WF5 0HW

Any info would be good, they rang us today asking for meerkats for their shop, apparently they already have Raccoons and Genets in the shop! We are NOT supplying them before anyone shouts, but I'm just interested to find out about them.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

we went for the first time a couple of months ago, was a good shop all clean and well looked after there had coatis, raccoons, meerkats, P.dog, dwarf mongooses and some kind of squirrel


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

I've only known them a short while, but have used them a lot. I've brought a prairie dog and meerkat off them. As a pet shop owner myself I find them really useful for contacts as well. Whenever I have phoned them up for advice they have always been really helpful. 
The owners really know what they are doing and the animals are always in top condition. I'd def. reccommend them:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this is a far cry from the other thread :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i went in today to pick some mice up i feel in love with the genets :flrt: and the asian white bellied squirrels. its always clean when i go in?


----------



## mad4animalslass (Apr 14, 2008)

*hi ye great pet shop owners*

i know graham at capricorn great guy hes had meerkats before will be well looked after


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

mad4animalslass said:


> i know graham at capricorn great guy hes had meerkats before will be well looked after


 
I know this is an old thread but found it of interest.

I got one of my Sully's from Viper and Vine and wanting to know more about it they said they got it from Capricorn Connections, so I called them asking who bread it etc and they said the guy who bread it was Stuart Mcarthur ... !!! So, I contacted him and after a few emails one of which he threatened to take me to court for accusing him of breeding Sulcatas .. I didnt get any further, so called Capricorn again and they would not speak to me.

So, I have to say, out there someone is claiming Stuart Mcarthur bread batch of Sullys, from which mine came.

He, incidentally has not mailed me since so cant tell you any more.

Just thought it would be interesting to let you know so if anyone else can help me on my quest ... please PM me

T


----------



## saz6279 (Nov 23, 2008)

*capricorn connections*

just to let u all know the owners of capricorn are still going through a lengthy court case for importing endangered animals they were found with a lion cub and numerous other things its been all over the wakefield express in the last few months


----------



## dazthenutt (Apr 17, 2010)

*get the facts*

my bro works at capricorn and iv known daz and graham fore many years and they were doing nothing wrong they were only importing dead animals that they stuffed or put on placks non of the animals were live.... yes they were animals which should not have been over in the uk but they were dead when bought all animals he bought died of normal corses eg sick viruses ect non of the animals were killed for him.... he loves all his animals and is a great man....:2thumb:


----------

